# Big horn sheep watch



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I went to this last year and I thought it was pretty awesome.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... river.html

Here is video I shot last year :






As i recall, a motel in the off season at Green River was like 30 bucks when I went. I might go again this year too


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, thanks for posting.


----------

